# Overtime hours payment - advise needed



## baba10 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hello all,

Does anyone knows abut OT hours payment, is it vary from one place to another?

What about government sector work, do they pay OT or not necessary?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

If you are classed as management, then you will not be paid overtime. You will be expected to work the required hours to complete the task at hand.

I work for a Government company - I would not even dare to go and ask for overtime payment!

Saying that, you should check your contract. If there are no overtime payments mentioned, then you are unfortunately not entitled to any!


----------



## baba10 (Jul 13, 2010)

*overtime payment*



Maz25 said:


> If you are classed as management, then you will not be paid overtime. You will be expected to work the required hours to complete the task at hand.
> 
> I work for a Government company - I would not even dare to go and ask for overtime payment!
> 
> Saying that, you should check your contract. If there are no overtime payments mentioned, then you are unfortunately not entitled to any!


Thanks Maz, contract says Min. 40 hours, no mention of MAx. 
Are you in management ? is Sr. position considered management? like Sr. QS


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Per UAE Labour law:

_If the nature of the job requires an employee to work overtime, the employee is entitled to overtime pay which is equivalent to the wage paid during ordinary working hours plus an additional amount of not less than 25% of the wage for the over time period. However, if the employee’s overtime falls between the hours of 9.00pm and 4.00am, he will be entitled to overtime pay which is equivalent to the salary payable during normal working hours plus an increase of not less than 50% of his wage for the overtime period worked.

If circumstances require the employee to work on a Friday, he is entitled to receive a rest day in lieu to be taken at a later date or be paid his basic wage plus an additional 50% (minimum) of that wage. However, employees cannot be asked to work two consecutive Fridays unless their wages are calculated on a daily basis. In any case, overtime should not exceed two hours per day, unless it is necessary to prevent substantial loss, a serious accident or to remove traces of such an accident or reduce its effect.

However, the above provisions are not applicable to the following persons:
(1) Persons in senior positions, or in administrative supervisory roles, if such persons have similar authority over employees as the employer._
-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Per UAE Labour law:
> 
> _However, the above provisions are not applicable to the following persons:
> (1) Persons in senior positions, or in administrative supervisory roles, if such persons have similar authority over employees as the employer._
> -


And everyone in Dubai is a supervisor or manager - why does that not surprise me...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Senior level engineer 

I must talk to my company... I dont get overtime and have worked many a fridays in a row now!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jynx

Here is the exact wording of a recent MoL announcement:

_The Ministry of Labour has asserted on the importance of obliging business owners o pay over time or compensation for their labours in exchange for working on Fridays , whereby workers who work on Fridays either take another day off or they are paid the ordinary basic day salary with 50% increase over the daily salary . _


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Jynx
> 
> Here is the exact wording of a recent MoL announcement:
> 
> _The Ministry of Labour has asserted on the importance of obliging business owners to pay over time or compensation for their labours in exchange for working on Fridays , whereby workers who work on Fridays either take another day off or they are paid the ordinary basic day salary with 50% increase over the daily salary . _


That's great though Elphy, but we all know that a) Companies (even US Gov (type) ones) ignore the rule and b) I'm sure Jynxy's contract says something on the lines of "works given 12 hour shifts academic on days etc..

So basically they'll get off with it.

There really is no point in pursuing this as an individual, however a class action suit might help...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Jynx
> 
> Here is the exact wording of a recent MoL announcement:
> 
> _The Ministry of Labour has asserted on the importance of obliging business owners o pay over time or compensation for their labours in exchange for working on Fridays , whereby workers who work on Fridays either take another day off or they are paid the ordinary basic day salary with 50% increase over the daily salary . _


Ahh... if it was only that easy. But would like to forward that along


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I am simply quoting with the MoL have posted on their website.

*shrugs*


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I know Elpheba... And you are one of the most helpful of all the mods... heck, all the posters on the site


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

baba10 said:


> Thanks Maz, contract says Min. 40 hours, no mention of MAx.
> Are you in management ? is Sr. position considered management? like Sr. QS


I think everyone is considered as Senior or in management for the purpose of calculating overtime payments! In your case, I'm afraid that you are very much out of luck! Alas, overtime is one argument that you won't ever win with the employer!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Rahulma said:


> Sorry .....but the labor law DOES NOT apply to government and related departments...they are exempted.......


That is not correct.
-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Rahulma said:


> check the labor law.
> 
> It is on the first page.
> 
> ...


1. That is not the UAE labour law - that is a document issued by a law firm (& there are errors in it)

2. Government departments are not exempted from all labour law. That is a fact.

-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Rahulma said:


> Elphaba,
> 
> The labor law is in Arabic and some law firms have put together important things about the labor law to guide clients. I am sorry but I find hard to believe that law firms would put something that wrong. I found another site with the parts of the labor law were translated
> 
> ...



I work for a Government Company and yes, you are right. We fall outside the labour law and this is reflected in our employment contract and the fact that we are not issued with any labour cards.

The major advantage is that you do not need a NOC to change jobs and cannot get a labour ban when you leave the company.


----------

